# HP Movie Store now available for the TouchPad



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"... today HP has released an update to the HP Movie Store (partnered with RoxioNow) for US TouchPad owners through the Software Manager. On first look the app seems to hold most of the features that we would want in a cloud-based movie store..."

Story Here

Commentary Here


----------

